# IVF for baby no2, any big differences you noticed with treatment cycle?



## walfin (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi All! About to start IVF again for baby no2 and just wondering if any of you had any major differences with your IVF cycle after a pregnancy e.g. did you respond completely different to stims? like slower or faster etc or relatively the same? We did 2 cycles in 2015 and luckily our 2nd attempt was successful and we have a wonderful 17 month old boy but about to start trying for a sibling and wondering what to expect! I only stimmed for 8 days last time and not sure whether to expect roughly a similar response again! xxx


----------

